# EI Fertilizing & Shrimp



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Has anyone found that using this method od ferts and keeping shrimp is a problem? I ask becasue of increased levels of nitrate. shrimp are like the canarys of water.

Ian


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Nope. My nitrates recently shot up to 80ppm and all shrimp were happy and healthy. The water was that way for a week before doing a 50% WC. Now they should be down to 40 or so. I won`t dose nitrates this week and do another 50% WC at the end of the week. No probs. Tom has actually checked what amount of inorganic nitrate he experienced shrimp death at and if I remember correctly, it was near 160ppm. A long way off from what you``ll be dosing with EI.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

wow! yeah way off!
COOL! 
thanks


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Cherry Shrimp exhibit no ill effects. My Bee Shrimp didn't fare as well. They bred only one generation, and are now extinct in my tank.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Just talked with Tom Barr personally about that very subject when he came to talk with our club and he said he had run tests with the non-organic nitrates we use to fertilize and found no problems with shrimp or other animals in our tanks. Even with nitrate levels way beyond what we would normally dose with. It's the organic nitrates from fish food, etc. that cause a problem.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

stupid fish and their stupid eating :lol: 
sorry.. i see... so dont over feed and your good.
what about from waste did he comment on that at all?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

waste, overfeeding, dead fish.....it`s all the same in this case.


----------

